# Thunder Thighs :/



## QHriderKE

So, I'm considered rather small from the waist up... but daaaaang! I'm cursed with thunder thighs.... and it really shows when I ride. It bothers me :/ especially when I'm shopping for jeans!

Anyone got a clue how to get rid of 'em? Anyone conqured the thighs of thunder before!?

I'm reeeeeally active too... volleyball practice 2 nights a week, tourneys on weekends, giving riding lessons, training horses (my new job!) and school...
I try to eat well as much as I can...


----------



## Joe4d

You are beautiful just the way you are. 
Despite what the media tries to force feed us, Guys dont like scrawny girls.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

I could only dream of looking like you.:-(

But you have a legit problem, if you feel your thighs are "thunder thighs". The volleyball you play probably helped to build up the muscles in them. Your thighs are probably fit, not fat. Why do you think they are thunder thighs? Is there any fat on the inside? Or do you feel you have "saddle bags" on the outside?


----------



## thesilverspear

Aye, it's a damned shame the media, the clothing industry, etc. foists on us this construction of what femininity *should* be, and that people buy into it, hence perfectly healthy, fit-looking women such as yourself worry that something is wrong with their bodies. Makes the feminist in me hopping bloody mad.


----------



## Cinder

PLEASE trust me when I say, you do NOT have "thunder thighs". 

You look awesome on that horse.

Now, look at a picture of me riding bareback. This is after losing a good amount of weight! (Though I think I gained some back that week lol. I was so hungry since I was doing so much. Anyways...)










See how much smaller your thighs are compared to mine? So don't feel bad at all. Feel good that you are so fit and actually have some skin on your bones!


----------



## Cacowgirl

I don't see any problem w/your thighs. You look fine & well porportioned. you need strong legs to be an effective rider. Rejoice in being fit!


----------



## newbhj

You look just fine, I don't see thunder thighs at all. But we all see ourselves differently then how other people see me. You probably have muscles in your thighs from riding.


----------



## Idlepastures

I find your body fine, and looks fabulous. But if you feel like you need to work on your thigh muscles, here is some tips. Squats and thrusts on the weighs will tone them. Weight machines that you use while scissoring your legs, or butterflying in and out, will help. If you don't have access to the weight machines, you can pick up a thigh-master from most stores. Its a bar or a ball w/ wings that you do compression reps on to tone muscles.


----------



## Chiefie

Are you kidding me??? thunder thighs???? lol. Disillusioned perhaps


----------



## QHriderKE

Well I have stretch marks all on the insides of my thighs. It's nasty. And most of that is me getting weight on my bones (I was a scrawny child...) too fast! and then it just snowballed...


----------



## pintophile

I saw this thread a few days ago but haven't had the time to come back to it...



QHriderKE said:


> Well I have stretch marks all on the insides of my thighs. It's nasty. And most of that is me getting weight on my bones (I was a scrawny child...) too fast! and then it just snowballed...


I have stretch marks on the insides of my thighs too. I know for a fact one of my good friends does, and I will be damned if we are the only three women in the world with this "flaw". But you know what? That doesn't mean anything. I still think I look awesome and I have great legs, and I am proud of my body. Could I be fitter? Sure. Could I stand to replace some flab with muscle? Of course. Be that as it may, I still love me. 

You look amazing, you have a great body and the fact that you think any part of it is nasty is frustrating. So many women would kill to look like you, but yet you're still unhappy with yourself. Society and the media has such a profound effect on our lives. It has enough influence to even make beautiful girls like you make them feel bad about themselves. 

Stop putting yourself down. Give society a big middle finger. Society is just the jealous girl at school who is mean to everyone else because it doesn't have what you do. Love yourself, be proud of yourself. You are beautiful. Oh, and you DON'T have thunder thighs. LOL


----------



## tinyliny

I do not see the thunder thighs , at all. If you are porportioned such that you are a bit "pear" shaped, this is much better than, as I am, . "Apple shaped". This apple shaped body is unhealthy AND makes for a higher center of gravity, by a good foot or more, which makes it harder to stay on a horse. Low center of gravity is desirable.


----------



## Serendipitous

Joe4d said:


> You are beautiful just the way you are.
> Despite what the media tries to force feed us, Guys dont like scrawny girls.


So "beautiful just as you are" only applies to certain body types? I dislike the idea that in order to build the confidence of one group of women, you have to trash another group. And please don't go: "Oh, well, the media builds skinny girls up so much that getting taken down a peg or two couldn't hurt them." In my experience, EVERY girl -- no matter her weight -- tends to pick at and obsess over her perceived flaws. You're acting no better than the media with your divide and conquer strategy; you're just doing it from a different location.

To the OP, there is beauty in being fit, just as there is beauty in being curvy, slender, plump, petite, etc. You are making certain demands on your body with your activities, and your body is answering these demands. Some people are not so blessed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

My thighs and rear end are SO dimpled it makes me sick.

I try not to focus on it, since I suppose I am still "thin" at 5'5, 120 pounds.

My thighs and butt are just so out of place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Requiem

OP, I agree with everyone else - those most certainly are _not_ thunder thighs, and you look great.  

Stretch marks are common on women, whether you've gained a couple of pounds, are filling out, grew an inch or two, are pregnant (there's a bunch of reasons,) and there are ways to help get rid of them if they're bothering you, (though most of the time they'll fade with time.)

You can go to Walmart, Target... well, those kinds of stores or a pharmacy like CVS or Rite Aid and they have lotions to put on the stretch marks to help fade them and make them less noticeable. You'll find them in the same section as the moisturizers. Just use it every day and they'll start to fade.


----------



## Horseychick94

you think you have thunder thighs? Look at these


----------



## Golden Horse

Serendipitous said:


> So "beautiful just as you are" only applies to certain body types? I dislike the idea that in order to build the confidence of one group of women, you have to trash another group. And please don't go: "Oh, well, the media builds skinny girls up so much that getting taken down a peg or two couldn't hurt them." In my experience, EVERY girl -- no matter her weight -- tends to pick at and obsess over her perceived flaws. You're acting no better than the media with your divide and conquer strategy; you're just doing it from a different location.
> 
> To the OP, there is beauty in being fit, just as there is beauty in being curvy, slender, plump, petite, etc. You are making certain demands on your body with your activities, and your body is answering these demands. Some people are not so blessed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OH PULEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Which part of *"beautiful just as you are" *are you unhappy with?

Why the ????? can't you just take the statement at face value stop there?

Nobody is putting a downer on skinny people, it's a fact that some men like curves, some don't, some like blondes, other brunettes, some tall, some short, see where this is going?

OP, you look great, I'm sorry that you see thunder thighs, certainly no one else does, we see a beautifully proportioned person with no body issues.

Ladies and gentlemen, heads up, we are all different, we all have strengths and weaknesses, but for each and everyone of us it is the beauty within that is more important than the trappings of the outer body.


----------



## QHriderKE

Well, In some pics I guess I get the impression of "Ick. my legs never used to look like that!" But I guess it's not all bad. I can still get out of bed in the morning and walk out to my ponies, so I'm happy. After volleyball, I even noticed I now have abs... which I give credit to doing situps, upside down in my dads inversion table. Situps. of. *Death.*

Like, this is X-mas last year:










And August this year:

(pardon my lower leg position...)


----------



## Hidalgo13

I've got them too, but oh well, gotta live with it.  I also have a small waist so I know what you mean when you say it's hard to buy jeans. You want the ones that make your thighs seem slim and thin, not the ones that accentuate their big size and rounded top.


----------



## Rissa

You're joking, right?


----------



## EighteenHands

Buddah Belly here!!!! Bodies come in all sizes and shapes, and as long as you can learn to love yours....F everyone else!!


----------



## dee

Hunny - you do not have thunder thighs. _THESE_ are thunder thighs!








I still have fun, as big as I am and as out of shape as both my body and my horse are. We just have to keep our rides short until we are both in better shape. 

I think I've recovered sufficiently from a minor accident that I can get back in the saddle, and am really looking forward to it!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

You don't have "thunder thighs", you have muscular thighs. Trust me I'm in the same boat. I'll never have tiny/thin thighs, like one of my best friends or the models on tv, but I also have some pretty sexy curves which my boyfriend really appreciates. 

It took me quite a few years to learn how to appreciate my body, but now I look in the mirror and I'm happy with what I see. It's not perfect, but it is strong and healthy and it is beautiful. Learn to replace your bad thoughts with good, it really does work. Instead of saying "yuck thunder thighs" say "I have beautiful strong legs that allow me to do XX so well." It works. 

Beleive me too, I have a friend with uber thin thighs. She has supermodel legs without even trying, seriously gorgeous legs. She also has no butt to speak of and has always felt unwomanly because of it, so that's the other side of the coin. 

No one has a perfect body, we're all different and you need to learn how to appreciate and rock what YOU have instead of beating yourself down.


----------



## Speed Racer

Pish posh on thunder thighs, I have a thunder BUTT! :rofl:


----------



## BCtazzie

Jeans are the WORST. your thighs are not big. After working as a ski patroller by mid winter there were no jeans that would fit my thighs. The media tells us we should look like this and that and if we don't, we're fat. I call BS. I hate it when I have to buy clothes. I feel fat and walk away feeling upset cause I couldn't find anything I liked that fits. 

They need to start making clothes for REAL women, with ads showing REAL women. We are in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Sunny

Speaking of media, I remember a while back when some company had a lingerie commercial featuring "real" and plus size models, and it was removed from TV because it "showed too much."
And yet just last night I saw a Victoria's Secret commercial with half-naked "twigs."

What has the world come to........?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme

I dont see thunder thighs, you are most likely Pear Shaped, I am too and my friend Andrea is drastically pear shaped.
Its pretty much who you are and its great, if you want to try stuff look up exercises for pear shaped people 

http://img.wikinut.com/img/26nkhjk8lhf4urz6/jpeg/724x5000/pear-shaped-figure.jpeg


----------



## waresbear

You don't have thunder thighs. If you want killer thighs, be prepared to do some work, and not riding either, you gonna hafta run, jump, kick, sweat & earn it. Anyone can be thin, being ripped is work, and feels fan-freakin'-tastic. Pic of me last month in Cancun, & I am 51 years old. I work out 5 days a week, (riding don't count, sorry), 1 hour, never go to a gym, I train at home.


----------



## Shiavo

To the OP,

I don't mean to be a slight downer here because I would kill for your shape!! Haha, but I don't imagine horse riding will help your particular...um...personally disliked area. Horse riding will build a good amount of muscle in your thighs, but not a huge lot for the rest of you! 
Hehe. But you just look fit and healthy to me!

HOWEVER, not that I think you need it, but were I posed this question by someone I hadn't SEEN who said they were a horse rider and were uncomfortable with the size of their thighs, I would actually recommend maybe doing exercises specifically targeted at other area's of your body? It might help balance it out? 

But! Because I have seen you I shall instead say, I wouldn't change a thing! You look great on a horse


----------

